# A Whippersnapper



## Graybeard (Jun 30, 2020)

When I came out the back door today this is what I found laying against the house.




It stayed there as I mowed. Later I saw it come out of our shed and crawl into flowers along side of that.





Mamma must have come along and lead it off because it was gone when I finished mowing and put the tractor in the shed. Great Day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2020)

That's awesome! I never tire of seeing them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 1, 2020)

Early this morning I saw it with it's mama. Later in the day when I drove by a brush pile it jumped up and took off across the field. Getting independent. Swear it grew an inch. Wonder how it got hurt just above it's hoof? Helps ID her anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 3, 2020)

We have a doe nursing 3 fawns and a bear with 4 cubs. They visit the same trees so only a matter of time before they meet, or meat..?..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 20, 2020)

We have plenty deer around here. For most of us they're a love / hate relationship. We love seeing them but we hate that they destroy most of our landscaping. Even "deer resistant plants" get ruined. The fawns don't know any better and sample everything. Came across this newborn a few weeks ago, still wobbly on its legs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

